# Rainbow/downtown Kent update post.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Last Friday after work (6/17/22) I did a river walk in the Cuyahoga downtown Kent. Small micro lures/spinners and plastics. Came away with a variety of fish. @ 8:30 pm I was around the area of the 59 bridge and was casting a Walmart pink jig with white body...2nd cast into heavy current and halfway back retrieve I get something???

Rainbow! 

Honestly @ the time It didn't hit me as a rare catch for area. I WAS surprised for sure though! 

...anyway I tried calling ODNR with a couple different numbers and got only machines (no humans) I will be making a call tomorrow morning (6/20/22) from work when they are open to report my catch and whatnot.

I'll report here with this post of my findings. Picture is the fish in (question) 

Enjoy the night and happy Father's day to all who are just that with reading this 😁

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...back bottom fin is somewhat ripped up or (clipped) I actually just noticed with looking at picture. Could be just stress related with swimming against current or a clipping from a stocking...

Kinda excited with phone call in morning. 

Don.


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Last Friday after work (6/17/22) I did a river walk in the Cuyahoga downtown Kent. Small micro lures/spinners and plastics. Came away with a variety of fish. @ 8:30 pm I was around the area of the 59 bridge and was casting a Walmart pink jig with white body...2nd cast into heavy current and halfway back retrieve I get something???
> 
> Rainbow!
> 
> ...


Wouldn’t a steelhead have to jump the Gorge Dam in Akron to make it up to Kent?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Update:
Cannot get in touch with anyone. I left a text message and an email. So will wait for a response with that for now. 

If anyone knows someone who knows someone lol...feel free to continue this quest to place report with ODNR. 

All information is in above post with picture. 

Don.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Update:
> Cannot get in touch with anyone. I left a text message and an email. So will wait for a response with that for now.
> 
> If anyone knows someone who knows someone lol...feel free to continue this quest to place report with ODNR.
> ...


Probably off for Bidens new holiday Juneteenth


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

And your point is? So many people come to OGF to get away, share their catches, outdoor experiences. But someone comes along and has to... Tired of coming here and seeing post going political, derailed.


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Looks small to be a stocker


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

fishcrazy20 said:


> And your point is? So many people come to OGF to get away, share their catches, outdoor experiences. But someone comes along and has to... Tired of coming here and seeing post going political, derailed.


Agreed, stay on topic and leave politics at the door. Topic here is an unexpected fish caught upstream of dam. Looking forward to hearing how it got there, nice catch!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

He was on topic. OP was complaining about not getting in touch with anyone in a State office and he was explaining why. Its not hard to understand unless you’re looking for something to whine about.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Blue Pike


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

fishcrazy20 said:


> And your point is? So many people come to OGF to get away, share their catches, outdoor experiences. But someone comes along and has to... Tired of coming here and seeing post going political, derailed.


It a holiday today. State offices were closed.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Buckeyefly said:


> Wouldn’t a steelhead have to jump the Gorge Dam in Akron to make it up to Kent?


In a few years that dam will be gone, but they will still need to get over the other three falls to include the one that dam is in front of! lol...


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

M.Magis said:


> He was on topic. OP was complaining about not getting in touch with anyone in a State office and he was explaining why. Its not hard to understand unless you’re looking for something to whine about.


To many old PC women on here. Ooooh, don't hunt my feelings.😆🤔


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Do you not like the holiday because it's for people that don't look like you? 

I'm genuinely interested to know why this official holiday is a problem, as opposed to Veterans Day or Columbus Day?

Insert giant Ducking eye roll


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Cmon guys, why you got to screw up Don's thread. The man caught a trout in the Cuyahoga river. You know the river that caught fire. Let a good story play out and start your own thread


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

One guy and a boat said:


> Cmon guys, why you got to screw up Don's thread. The man caught a trout in the Cuyahoga river. You know the river that caught fire. Let a good story play out and start your own thread


True story. Just frustrated. 

I live near Kent and would have been floored to have caught a trout there. I was surprised when I caught a small walleye a couple years ago.


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

What a surprise/mystery catch! I was fishing with a friend near the mouth of Conneaut in Ohio for steel and he caught a stocked brook trout which PA stocks but not Ohio. That little fish traveled quite a distance in a few days. Released him to continue the journey


----------



## akeybrake (May 14, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> He was on topic. OP was complaining about not getting in touch with anyone in a State office and he was explaining why. Its not hard to understand unless you’re looking for something to whine about.


agreed


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Update part 2:

Just talked with Joe from ODNR. Interesting find/catch for sure in that part of river. I sent him the picture with exact location/time/day...whatnot. 

Was very nice and will look into the catch. We didn't get deep with conversation. But I felt better talking to him (human) than the past few machines. 

Thanks for the replies and feedback with this post and always appreciate it! I will post up if I get any feedback from Joe.

Stay twisted...

Don.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Update part 2:
> 
> Just talked with Joe from ODNR. Interesting find/catch for sure in that part of river. I sent him the picture with exact location/time/day...whatnot.
> 
> ...


Emailed my contact at ODNR and here is his reply. 

"Hi Patrick: We are not sure where that fish originated from. Our best guess is that the fish may have been transferred by an angler fishing nearby at Monroe Falls Lake, where they were stocked in the spring. There are currently no rainbow trout stockings in the Cuyahoga."

Perhaps this trout use to be a white snapping turtle? The mystery goes on.....


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just got a reply back from Joe. Basically said same thing as above post with Redjada.

Don.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

This just in from my contact(Would bet this was the source-expands a bit on previous posts):
“I’m guessing it was an escapee from the Munroe Falls Lake stocking in the metropark that DOW did this spring. It is one of our new catchable rainbow trout stocking locations. The outlet stream of that lake/pond is less than one river mile over to the Cuyahoga proper. Probably slid down the spillway and swam out to the Cuyahoga and then made a little trip upstream; at least that is my best guess.”

Sons and I used to catch trout at the old Medina Hatchery winter and early Spring, put in a large aerated cooler, bring home and stock them in our pond. We’d c&r them(Blast!) “til the water approached 70 degree F“, then try to catch them out, freeze, grill or smoke them. Otherwise, they croaked from the warmer water. Hope Don ate this one at his “Father’s Day fish fry” as the Cuyahoga should easily go over 70 In summer!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I honestly did not eat my cuyahoga trout lol. I still swims as I was trying to position it in hand for another picture...slippery guys hahaha. 

Great story C.J.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...just got home from a little river walkabout near Kramer's ballfields in Kent. Alot of 3 inch smallmouth action going on. Crazy how many I got in an hours time with rebal craw.

Goodtimes...except them dam mosquitoes 🦟🦟🦟!

I flipping hate em hahaha.

Don.


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Dang that fish is about the same length of the bait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...just got home from a little river walkabout near Kramer's ballfields in Kent. Alot of 3 inch smallmouth action going on. Crazy how many I got in an hours time with rebal craw.
> 
> Goodtimes...except them dam mosquitoes 🦟🦟🦟!
> 
> I flipping hate em hahaha.


What would you say are wade-able CFS levels for the Cuyahoga in Kent? Thanks


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

I would say anything up to 300 CFS is wadeable depending on your experience.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

For me and last 4/5 years I have been paying attention and taking notes with water levels and river gauge charts.

Example: Berlin river gauge. Google it and click USGS Mahoning river BL Berlin...its easy to do. Experience and notes will help tremendously with reading gauges and help with decisions with fishing certain spillway/dam or rivers.

For me and (fishing) it's so much MORE than just FISHING. I put in the time/work/footsteps/miles/hand written notes...and sometimes in (secret) type places ... maybe a carving on a tree 😎🎣👊

...my notes say that the Chagrin river clears up the fastest over the Grand. The Grand in my opinion is the most turbid river. For me and the 3 or 4 spots I like walk it ... always slippery bc of the silt it holds. Again take notes with every trip out and use the river gauges and sometimes the <live> cameras that are available online.

Example #2: Fairport harbor live camera.

Click (angle cam) the live video has a 10 second delay...but is so useful when you live 50 minutes away and want to see the <wind> flag blowing and how many folks are on the short pier...plus overall view of anything looking East towards pier/litehouse/north/south breakwall.

...end line is...take ur notes and do homework. I have compiled a wealth of knowledge/hand written notes since 2014. Tendencies/weather/water temperatures/dates/time of day...you name I got it documentary like lol.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I meant WEST when looking at live camera from fairport harbor live camera. 

Don.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

[.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

bassclef said:


> What would you say are wade-able CFS levels for the Cuyahoga in Kent? Thanks


looks like anything less than 300 would be manageable.... obviously you make your own call when you get to the water though...

lol... and you're welcome for giving you a short, clear answer. 😂😂


----------

